# Kitten doesn't meow much...is this normal?



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

It's now been two weeks we have had our 3 month kitten and the only time I heard her meow is when she was being taken home from the shelter to my house and back to the clinic the next day for her upper respiratory infection (now gone), and she didn't really meow much at all. At home she hasn't really meowed. The reason I ask is because our last cat we had would not stop meowing as soon as he saw me wake up he would start begging me for his wet food. Is this normal?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

It's an individual thing. I'd say most cats meow for food, but some really don't crave it that much. One of my cats, Willie, never meows for food but meows all the time just to hear himself or for attention. The other one, Neko, ONLY meows for food. If Neko was as unenthusiastic about food as Willie is I don't think I'd ever hear him meow. Or if he were free fed or overfed he may not meow for food because he wouldn't be hungry. 


Silence can be a sign of stress, but you'd see other signs as well.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

My 2 don't meow all that often either. Usually they will meow for a short while in the morning to be fed and sometimes Devon meows when separated from Cheddar, but not nearly as much as in the beginning.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu never meows. He barely chirps at times if he is stalking bugs ...
It is nice to have a quiet kitty sometimes


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It is possible you may be writing this a few months from now, saying your kitten meows a lot!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu is now 2 1/2 yrs old and has never meowed. She opens her mouth but no noise comes out except an occaisional tiny squeak. You also have to put your ear to her body to hear her purr. If she sees birds at the window she does do the chatter bit, like she is cold and her teeth are chattering. 
Kiki our 9 month old is more vocal but has a whole vocabulary of sounds none of which are an actual meow, which is hilarious as you can have a conversation with her. I'll have to try and video that.
So, don't worry too much. As cat owner again said, you might well be posting" how to make my cat stay quiet"


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Angel only chirps when she's caught something and brought it home. Femme is a siamese mix - she does all the talking.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Be grateful... LOL. My Ellie and Tootsie talk 24/7, mew nonstop when they want something or are annoyed. Ellie meows nonstop and makes me follow her to what she wants (usually food). It sounds cute, but not when it happens all day haha.  One thing that cracks me up is Ellie meows at me very urgently and makes me follow her when Tootsie does something wrong or is stuck somewhere.

My family cat, Cuddles, hardly meows. When she does open her mouth, it's usually silent or extremely quiet. She's very soft spoken.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna is blissfully quiet! Simba is a talker...he purrs, meows, and meows and meows..... Mystik is generally a sweet, quiet girl, but if she can't find Luna or Simba, she howls like someone is pulling her tail (rather than look for them.....just plops in the middle of the house and lets loose). Tried telling Mystik about the story of the Bengal who cried wolf too many times......


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

My female gizmo...is a talker, she'll chatter about to me or if I meow to her she'll answer me back. She doesn't meow for food. 

Marshall only meows for food and at night when we go to bed...like he's calling out looking for someone (he came from a lady with a lot of cats) but usually calms down when I call to him. Lately he's been coming on the bed looking for rubs!!!!  

I think its an individual thing


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenny bf said:


> Lulu is now 2 1/2 yrs old and has never meowed. She opens her mouth but no noise comes out except an occaisional tiny squeak. You also have to put your ear to her body to hear her purr. If she sees birds at the window she does do the chatter bit, like she is cold and her teeth are chattering.
> Kiki our 9 month old is more vocal but has a whole vocabulary of sounds none of which are an actual meow, which is hilarious as you can have a conversation with her. I'll have to try and video that.
> So, don't worry too much. As cat owner again said, you might well be posting" how to make my cat stay quiet"


Wow lol! I guess after having a cat for 12 years and being greeted as soon as I wake up to a barrage of friendly "meows" I thought every cat meowed lol! Thanks guys!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

yo0123yo, I also think you should enjoy the quiet, as it may not last! 

My first cat and my current two have all been quiet. I heard Celia meow for the first time about 6 years after I got her - and it was a teeny little squeak. Before that, I'd seen the silent meow once. I've had her for going on 13 years, and she's probably meowed about 15 times, when she's been really hungry. Nearly all of those 15 meows have come in the past 3 years, when she learned that the stray gets attention from me when he meows. 

The other one meows on long car trips - ie, when she's unhappy. 

Personally, I like quiet kitties, and since I know mine only meow when they're unhappy, I'm perfectly happy that they don't. But it does make me wonder if it's because my lifestyle is just really quiet that my kitties have all been quiet too.


----------

